# Betta fish at 99 cents store



## beurxelf (Aug 3, 2013)

It's just weird to see bunch of bettas in small cups at 9 cents store. Are they even allowed to sell these fishes? And I was wondering why they only sell a blue veil tail betta? Are they the common one? I actually purchased one 4 weeks ago and I enjoyed taking good care of him. He lives in 1.5 gallon aquarium with a heater and some mini ornaments and i change the water daily.

Here he is. My 99 cents alpha-betta!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If they have a license to sell fish then yes, they can but otherwise no they can't. And yes VT's are the most common types but are quickly becoming the lesser of the tail types! But they're still pretty cute to me. Your boy is young! He's still got quite a bit of growing to do judging by his fin lengths!!

Also, just a fun fact! It's pronounced Beh-Tah not Bay-Tah as in Beta ;-)


----------



## FinleaPea (Feb 18, 2013)

Aww, he's the male version of my Finlea (color-wise)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I've seen bettas at a 99 cent store once too. They were being sold with these little plastic containers that looked like the quart-sized version of a Kritter Keeper.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

He's just the same as my Ampersand who came from Walmart. My guy was the only blue and the rest were red. Good for you for rescuing him from the 99 cent store and giving him a good home


----------

